# Brushy Mountain Free Shipping Ends Friday Dec 19th.



## Durandal (Aug 19, 2007)

For those that do not subscribe to Bee Culture or American Bee Journal, or check the other forums, Brushy Mountain is offering their free shipping deal again this year.

Anything East of the Mississippi River and no glassware or heavy equipment, get free shipping. Deal ends the 19th...Friday if I am not mistaken.

Brushy's gear is nice. I especially like their screened bottom boards the best. They have clips to hold the corrugated plastic mite sheet which comes with the SBB.

Anyways, its a great time to pick some stuff up for a cut in shipping costs.


----------

